# Centennial Updates??



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Good Morning ,
Anyone have anything from Wy.?
Thanks
Sue


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open still running first this morning. 
Qual doing 4th series right now. 
Amateur running first series. 

I'll post callbacks and placements when I can...cell service hit and miss.


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Qual:
1st-Zink/Sage
2nd-Indy/Caire
3rd-Abbey/Fregelette
4th-Cricket/Burke
RJ-Saturn/Howell
Js-Jessie/Schrader,Briley/Edwards,Pearl/McCann

Congrats everyone!! Congrats Don and Rett!!


----------



## Jill Chalmers (Mar 9, 2008)

Whoohoo Zink and Abbey!!!!

Congrats to Rett and Don!


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Open to the 2nd series: 35 out of 90.


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Any numbers for the Open callbacks? Appreciate it, thanks in advance.


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open:
1,2,5,6,11,12,13,16,17,18,19,23,27,28,31,32,37,39,40,41,43,47,49,52,54,55,56,57,59,61, 66,68,72,85,89


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Way to go Rett ansmd Zink!!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Indy still a Derby dog seems to be following her very talented mother Tia with a 2nd in her first Qualifying!


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Open 
17 dogs back to the fourth series water marks

1, 2, 5, 12, 13, 17, 19, 23, 32, 39, 40, 41, 49, 56, 66, 68, 89

Heard that 12 dogs are back for Amateur Water Marks, but do not know numbers

Only know that a cold honor, sluice water blind was a bit too much for 2 year old Kitty


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Just heard that 2 Ft Collins boys did well in the AM. Jeff Schoonover won with Ace and Larry Howell took 4th with Saturn, handled by Jeff today. This is Larry's 1st AM start way to go guys, CONGRATS.


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

OPEN results??????????
Sue


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Just heard David and Tango got fourth in Derby!


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open:
1st-Danny/Trott
2nd-Trigger/Whalen
3rd-Alli/McNeil
4th-Darbi/Wright

Derby:
1st-Chupa/McCann
2nd-Rowdy/Grimes
3rd-Otto/Hare
4th-Tango/Munhollen

I'll post all JAMs on EE tonight. 

Congrats everyone!!!


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Am:
1st-Ace/Schoonover
2nd-Nitro/Pingatore
3rd-Shy/Catey
4th-Saturn/Howell-Schoonover
Will post jams later. 

Congrats all!!!


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

Jiggy said:


> Open:
> 1st-Danny/Trott
> 2nd-Trigger/Whalen
> 3rd-Alli/McNeil
> ...


Congrats Marci.... how many pts is that now for Darbi?


----------



## R.Sage (Sep 21, 2008)

Jiggy said:


> Derby:
> 1st-Chupa/McCann
> 2nd-Rowdy/Grimes
> 3rd-Otto/Hare
> 4th-Tango/Munhollen


Congrats to Dave & Otto for making the Derby List this weekend. Kudos to the Centennial Club for all their hard work in putting together a great trial.


----------



## Sean Barbey (Aug 19, 2003)

Way to go Darbi!!!
From your son Yankee


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

*Congrats to Richard Davis and Joseph McCann Derby 1st!*


----------



## Jill Chalmers (Mar 9, 2008)

Congratulations Kenny!!! 

Congratulations on that 4th Marcy. Meg and Asia are very proud!

Great News for Otto too. Yahoo Horsetooth!!!!


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

Results on EE


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Derby:
1st-Chupa/McCann
2nd-Rowdy/Grimes
3rd-Otto/Hare
4th-Tango/Munhollen

Way to go Tommy and Rowdy. Rowdy is on a roll.


----------



## Linda Noga I (Oct 21, 2005)

Congrats to Kenny, Marcie and Tom, OPEN win is fantastic!


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Way to go David and Tango, this is just the start buddy. And to Mr. Vaughn and Danny's OPEN win, very nice sir.


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Eric Fryer said:


> Congrats Marci.... how many pts is that now for Darbi?


She's getting closer...but not there yet. I'm proud of the ol lady...she ran great.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

_*congrats to all!!*_


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

First, thanks to the judges for giving up their weekends so that others could play.

Second, thanks to the members of the Centennial Retriever Club, who put on this weekend's trial - especially Kenny and Marcy Trott, Tom Vaughn, Dee Boice, and David Hare.

Finally, congratulations to all of those who placed

Especially
- Kenny with his Open win, and Marcy with her Open 4th
- David Hare, who judged the Q on Friday and got a third in the derby. Dave and Otto are running hot
- David Munhollon, who I believe got his first derby placement (ever) with Tango

Ted


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

I would like to second Teds post, and add my Thanks to Don and Kathy Fregelette who worked the Derby, and I presume the Qual as well.

And Yes, this was my first Field Trial placement!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

BBnumber1 said:


> And Yes, this was my first Field Trial placement!


And a picture:










Way to go you two! Proud of ya...and I have to say that 15 minute rule is hard to follow!!


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Congratulations to Rich Pingatore and COOL FUEL for their 2nd in the Amateur. COOL FUEL (Nitro) is Saber-Ruby and on his way to an AFC title. 

Helen


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

FOM said:


> And a picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HUGE CONGRATS DAVID!!!!! Thats really special...
Ya musta turned yer feet as Ya cast HUH?? (never mind,, no castin in derby) 
Ya musta not walked sideways goin to the line then huh? 

Lainee,, that camera a yours is really sumpin.. It even makes David good lookin. 
If Mrs Gosser got one fer her self,, Ya think it would do the same fer me?
What camera is it again.???

Again WAY TO GO DAVID and TANGO..

Gooser


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

MooseGooser said:


> HUGE CONGRATS DAVID!!!!! Thats really special...
> Ya musta turned yer feet as Ya cast HUH?? (never mind,, no castin in derby)
> Ya musta not walked sideways goin to the line then huh?


Thanks Gooser. It was fun. Despite the things I did wrong, Tango did a very good job.  



MooseGooser said:


> Lainee,, that camera a yours is really sumpin.. It even makes David good lookin.
> If Mrs Gosser got one fer her self,, Ya think it would do the same fer me?
> What camera is it again.???
> 
> ...


Actually, the picture was taken with her IPhone.... Guess Apple has that new "Make 'em pretty" algorithm worked out.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Gooser it's gonna take more than a camera to make you pretty! Just saying  

I think it is also an optical illusion, David looks good cause Tango is so handsome!


----------

